# Wow



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Ok after having a brain spasm this am and messing up this thread here is the info I wanted to share.



Fitday is a very good site for weight loss -every time I post a link it messes up so googling works very well if your interested 

I'm going to go drink some more coffee.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you for this post! I already am in love with this site. www.fitday.com It was a real eye opener on some of the "healthy foods" I thought I was eating! I even shared it with another person in my office who is a health nut! Eats right 98% of the time and is in the gym 2+ hours a day, 5-7 days a week. Even she was surprised at the amount of calories in some of the fruits and vegtables she was eating.

Carrie in SD


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for posting the link for everyone. It certainly is an eye opener and I love the journal idea. Makes ya think. Ive decided after spending three months, 5 days on crutches then discovering I have a heart 'condition' that it's time to drop the poundage. 

Plus I'm just plain tired of looking like a fat oerson. Hopefully this site will help me stay motivated. I think so much of overeating is just not stopping and asking yourself if you 'really' want that next bite. I lost 11 pounds since the surgery and have 30 more to go-wish me luck?


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

If you have not checked out this website, please do! It is great! I love how easy it is to use and that it is FREE! It is also easy to add foods to the list as well. I do not get any kickbacks from anyone signing up. Just the happy thoughts that friends of mine are utilizing tools to help them IMPROVE their health (and if a few pounds fall off...all the better!)! :dance: 

It has certainly made me think more about what I eat! It has also made it easier at the end of the day to say no thank you to some items as I already know that I am about out of my target range of calories. :hobbyhors 

Have a GREAT day!

Carrie in SD


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I just found out about fitday from a friend who has lost 10lbs since using the site.
I've been feeling a bit rundown lately and figured i'm missing something in my diet, after entering my food intake i've discovered that i'm burning more calories than i'm taking in!
It also pointed out what vitamins my diet is missing... quite an eye opener!

How are you guys doing using the fitday site?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

hmmm, how are ya'll doing? i'm going to go check this out.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i've been using fitday since the 4th and have managed to keep my calories down to less than 1500 a day, and have lost 3 lbs since the 4th. i'm pretty happy with it.


----------

